# BOOKS-R-US



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

That's great!!!

I just noticed someone has changed my title from ... *PuritanBoard Junior* ... to ... *BOOKS-R-US*.

 - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - 




[Edited on 3-31-2006 by ANT]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 31, 2006)

good name. maybe you should copyright it. you never know which genius might think of it to open his franchise, and unload $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ cha ching to you for the rights.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 31, 2006)

I will say that in all my book ordering years, never, and I mean Never!, have I received such a well packed package of books than I did from Mr. Books-R-Us. Double boxed, with newspapers throughout. A man after my own bibliophile heart.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 31, 2006)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2006)

Beware the hands of the USPS. Or their tire treads as the case may be. Cannot pack too well in my opinion.


> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I will say that in all my book ordering years, never, and I mean Never!, have I received such a well packed package of books than I did from Mr. Books-R-Us. Double boxed, with newspapers throughout. A man after my own bibliophile heart.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Beware the hands of the USPS. Or their tire treads as the case may be. Cannot pack too well in my opinion.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Ok...Coldwell's CPJ came in _excellent_ condition as well...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2006)

Mmh. That smiley put me at 1000 posts.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> Mmh. That smiley put me at 1000 posts.



Awwww....Chris is a junior!!!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I will say that in all my book ordering years, never, and I mean Never!, have I received such a well packed package of books than I did from Mr. Books-R-Us. Double boxed, with newspapers throughout. A man after my own bibliophile heart.


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> > I will say that in all my book ordering years, never, and I mean Never!, have I received such a well packed package of books than I did from Mr. Books-R-Us. Double boxed, with newspapers throughout. A man after my own bibliophile heart.



Double 

Even amazon can't compare with the quality service of Books-R-US (formerly ANT-MART)


----------



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

That's great Guys!!!

Thanks for the encouraging words!

 It's always nice to know that I have satisfied customers!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> That's great Guys!!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words!
> ...



It's not hard to do with the deals and quality that you offer on your books my friend


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 31, 2006)

We will now take 5% of anything sold here on PB.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2006)

Ant, you can't say you don't deserve the title


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> We will now take 5% of anything sold here on PB.



This will be the cause for much inflation I am sure


----------



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Ant, you can't say you don't deserve the title



Yeah, I Know ... When I browse the "Let's do business" section, I'm reminded of that.


----------



## ANT (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> We will now take 5% of anything sold here on PB.



So that's the Judges ruling, huh?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Or at least give me first dibs via u2u


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...



NO FAIR!! Better yet, ANT, you can call my cell phone! :bigsmile:


----------

